# Coughing / retching / choking Papillon



## teaspoon (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello dear All,

I'm brandnew to all this so please bear with me whilst I find my way round!

I joined hoping to get some advice on a weird coughing / retching / choking which my Papillon bitch started displaying around Nov 08 time. 
It is infrequent and the severity varies, there is nothing that I can put my finger down on which triggers it.

YouTube - Papillon retching / coughing... has anybody got any advice?

I'm including a link to a video I've got of it, does that kind of thing work on here?

I have shown this video to my vet and while Muppet was under full anaesthetic for being spayed the vet investigated her throat. She could however find nothing untoward. 
I do find that Muppet's breathing often sounds 'wet' and there's a clicking noise.

Other than these worrying episodes she seems fit and lively, once they are over she goes on as if nothing had happened.

Has anybody had any experience with this kind of thing? Any advice or ideas would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Has anyone suggested reverse sneezing?



> Reverse sneezing (also called backwards sneezing) or inspiratory paroxysmal respiration is a phenomenon observed in dogs, particularly in those with brachycephalic skulls. Its exact cause is unknown but may be due to nasal, pharyngeal, or sinus irritation (such as an allergy), the dog's attempt to remove mucus, or from over-excitement due to present activity. It is characterized by rapid and repeated forced inhalation through the nose, accompanied by snorting or gagging sounds. It is alarming to the owner and may be distressing to the dog, but is not known to be harmful to the animal. Most dogs are completely normal before and after episodes. In addition most dogs will have repeat episodes of it during their lives.
> 
> According to Dr. Holly Frisby, DVM, "During a reverse sneeze, the dog will make rapid and long inspirations, stand still, and extend his head (and neck). A loud snorting sound is produced...."
> 
> ...


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

my shih tzu was the same, but we where never told about reverse sneezing, we where told it was down to her being long haired, and like a cat, can get hair balls.

We found stroking her and talking quietly to her helped, and she didn't seem the panic so much.

Good luck


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

My chihuahua's do this..it is prone to small breeds of dogs.
Reverse sneezing they call it..

Nonnie's gave you good advise...:thumbup1: grenn blob for that..

I pat there backs and hold there head upwards and rub there throuts..


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> My chihuahua's do this..it is prone to small breeds of dogs.
> Reverse sneezing they call it..
> 
> Nonnie's gave you good advise...:thumbup1: grenn blob for that..
> ...


Oh i copy/pasted that. If id tried to explain in my way, id probably have confused the OP.

My SBT does it sometimes, which is why im familiar with it.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Oh i copy/pasted that. If id tried to explain in my way, id probably have confused the OP.
> 
> My SBT does it sometimes, which is why im familiar with it.


Still great advise...:thumbup1: but i know what you mean..lol


----------



## teaspoon (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello you two and thanks for that!

I've had a look round and 'reverse sneezing' (whoever called it that??!) sure looks like what my dog does!!

It's reassuring to read that it doesn't usually cause a problem, fingers crossed!

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Ejay (Jan 9, 2009)

My last cavalier also had 'reverse sneezing', if you cover her nostrils lightly with the palm of your hand, tip her nose towards her chest, hold her gently there for a few seconds and this should stop the reverse sneeze.

I think it is far more concerning for the owner than the pet (or at least was in my experience).


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOh i remember my first Chihuahua did this back in 1986...i thought ooh god she dieing..as that what you think dont you....

I think breeders of small breeds should highlite this...but i think now bigger breeds get it now..

Yeah it should be called reverse breathing...


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

teaspoon said:


> Hello you two and thanks for that!
> 
> I've had a look round and 'reverse sneezing' (whoever called it that??!) sure looks like what my dog does!!
> 
> ...


Please dont assume that this is what your dog has got. Its always best to discuss this possibility with your vet, as it may be that your dog has something else.


----------



## Steve Stone (Apr 19, 2016)

My Pappillon Tucco is 12 years old and has done this his whole life. Not very often and it only lasted about 30 sec, and once or twice a month. Last night it was very bad, three hours of this, not constant but very bad at times, it scared me to death. I give him 200 milligrams of ibuprofen and it seemed to help. But he has it a lot more often now, two or three times a day. He is very healthy and has never been to the vet for being sick.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Steve Stone said:


> My Pappillon Tucco is 12 years old and has done this his whole life. Not very often and it only lasted about 30 sec, and once or twice a month. Last night it was very bad, three hours of this, not constant but very bad at times, it scared me to death. I give him 200 milligrams of ibuprofen and it seemed to help. But he has it a lot more often now, two or three times a day. He is very healthy and has never been to the vet for being sick.


You gave your dog ibruprofen???
Oh my god!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Steve Stone said:


> My Pappillon Tucco is 12 years old and has done this his whole life. Not very often and it only lasted about 30 sec, and once or twice a month. Last night it was very bad, three hours of this, not constant but very bad at times, it scared me to death. I give him 200 milligrams of ibuprofen and it seemed to help. But he has it a lot more often now, two or three times a day. He is very healthy and has never been to the vet for being sick.


*Please do not give ibuprofen to any dog - it can be very dangerous*


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

The video didn't sound like reverse sneezing to me, at least my dogs don't reverse sneeze like that. I'd be concerned about collapsed trachea, particularly with OP's mention of 'wet' breathing.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I'd take your dog to the vet as reverse sneezing shouldn't last 3 hours  so likely to be something else.
At age 12 he may need more regular vet checkups


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Burrowzig said:


> The video didn't sound like reverse sneezing to me, at least my dogs don't reverse sneeze like that. I'd be concerned about collapsed trachea, particularly with OP's mention of 'wet' breathing.


The vid was for another dog & taken in 2009


----------

